# 9 A/V Receivers For Your Home Theater



## Jason Unger

*9 A/V Receivers For Your Home Theater*
*New receivers do it all, from video scaling to multimedia networking.*


Salespeople often say that a really good integrated A/V receiver is the heart and soul of a great home theater system.


This year, it’s often the brain, too.


The latest crop of AVRs offer remarkable functionality, from high quality video scaling to multimedia network capability and iPod connectivity to managing HDMI v1.3a sources.

 


We’ve rounded up 9 new A/V receivers with everything but the kitchen sink for your next surround installation.


This isn’t a complete list of every new A/V receiver available, but a few worth checking out.

*Cambridge Audio 640R*

The Cambridge Audio 640R’s 7 amplifiers are carefully isolated from the processing and input stages to maximize signal quality.


In addition to HDMI and analog video switching, the 640R uses A-BUS for multiroom functionality.

*Denon AVR-3808CI*

In addition to 7-channel surround, Denon’s latest three thousand series A/V receiver gives the end user HDMI switching and signal processing in addition to the analog upconversion of composite and S-video sources (do any users still have any?) to Component Video.


The AVR-3808CI offers networking, Internet radio, and microphone based auto-calibration. For interfacing with your iPod, Denon has three models of iPod docks available.

*Integra DTR-7.8*

Integra is popular with integrators because of how well it can be controlled via either IR or RS-232.


Their new A/V receiver is packed; in addition to HDMI v1.3a switching with Faroudja DCDi processing, it offers auto calibration, XM and Sirius connectivity, and Dolby Pure HD and DTS Master Audio decoding.

*Click here to continue.*


----------

